# WOF - Wolf Petroleum



## Joe Blow (14 June 2010)

Strzelecki Metals Limited (STZ), formerly Primary Resources Limited, is a minerals exploration and development company. The company operates in Poland through its wholly owned subsidiary, Slasko Krakowska Kompania Gornictwa Metali Sp.z.o.o.

http://www.strzeleckimetals.com.au


----------



## springhill (16 July 2012)

*Re: STZ - Strzelecki Metals*

STZ has recently been restructured.

STZ announced on 24 April 2012 a private placement of 15% of its issued capital and a restructure of its Board of Directors. The placement was made to nominees of Garrison Capital Pty Ltd, a corporate advisory firm specialising in the acquisition, funding and management of resources opportunities globally.

As part of the transaction, the Board has been restructured with the appointment of Mr Brian McMaster as Executive Chairman and Mr Matthew Wood as Executive Director. The previous chairman, Mr Peter Hunt, remains on the board as an independent director as does Dr John Santich, while Mr Simon O’Loughlin and Mr Stephen Evans have stepped down.

The placement of 54 million shares at 1.5 cents per share was conducted under the Company’s existing placement capacity pursuant to Listing Rule 7.1. Proceeds from the placement will be allocated towards identifying acquisition opportunities.

*PROPOSED 100% ACQUISITION OF WOLF PETROLEUM LIMITED*

• This is a Company changing transaction.
• Strzelecki has entered into a Heads of Agreement to acquire 100% of Wolf Petroleum. This is a 100% scrip transaction.
• Wolf shareholders to be offered twenty five (25) Strzelecki Shares for every one (1) Wolf Petroleum Share.
• Proposal to rename Strzelecki to Wolf Petroleum Limited.
• Wolf Petroleum is an unlisted highly successful Mongolian focussed oil and gas explorer.
• Wolf Petroleum is one of the largest and most active petroleum explorers in Mongolia and is currently conducting successful work programmes across three blocks.
• Mongolia is an emerging petroleum province with early exploration success and production being delivered proximal to Wolf Petroleum’s Blocks.
• Mongolia is “open for business” and actively encourages foreign investment in its resources sector. The Wolf Petroleum Board including; Matthew Wood, George Tumur and Tim Flavel have had considerable success operating in Mongolia.

*ABOUT WOLF PETROLEUM LIMITED*
Wolf Petroleum Limited is an unlisted public company which focuses on oil and gas exploration, development and production in Mongolia. Wolf Petroleum currently holds joint survey exploration block contracts at Jinst and Baruun Urt and has been recently been awarded a third block at Sukhbaatar with a product sharing contract (PSC) to be awarded.
 Highlights of the Wolf Petroleum acquisition include:
• Aggressive onshore, low cost exploration with elephant upside.
• Giant exploration package assembled across three blocks (72,791 km²), with additional blocks being assessed.
• Shallow targets depths at between 500 metres and 3,000 metres.
• Strong and growing market domestically in Mongolia and in China.
• Blocks are proximal to multi-billion barrel oil fields located within Mongolia and within China to the south.
• Near term development potential subject to successful exploration.
• Experienced Board of Directors. The Board of Directors and senior management team have an enviable track record operating in Mongolia.
• Mongolia is open for business and is actively encouraging investment in its resources sector


----------



## springhill (24 July 2012)

*Re: STZ - Strzelecki Metals*

Director Wood picks up 500,000 shares on market.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120724/pdf/427kttln76vckm.pdf


----------

